# 1:64 scale funeral home diorama



## Gregsed23

Hi - Looking for help, suggestions, in building a 1:64 scale funeral home diorama. Haven't had much success in finding kits or parts, such as cemeteries, tombstones, coffins, caskets, funeral home kits, etc.. Any help or suggestions? Or anyone have any of these items and willing to let go for sale or trade. Thanks and happy collecting.


----------



## Highlighter

You could probably find them available in 1:87 or 1:48 more easily but If I had to stay in 1:64, I'd use Super Sculpey for a lot of that stuff. You could knock out tombstones, coffins etc and get some great detail.


----------



## Lummox

Gredsed23...welcome! :wave: - Probably nothing much available as Highlighter said

Seems to me most 1:64 happens in diecast. (That I know about at least)

Be sure to visit the Diecast Vehicles; and from there check out the Diecast Customs section.

The Hotwheels 100% line made an incredible '64 Cadillac S&S Hess & Eisenhardt Landau coach a while back in stock and mild customs that can be reverted to stock.

I suspect you're probably familiar with it.

Lum


----------



## Y3a

I've only seen headstone in 1/87 from Woodland Scenics.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

With Halloween coming up alot of the dollar stores and hobby stores (Hobby Lobby and the like) will have different sized items. Even if you cant find the right size - it should provide alot of ideals. 

You might also check out the aci/fy modeling forum here at HobbyTalk and look at Victorian doll house furniture and accessories. Another source for buildings could be S scale train buildings and accessories.

Welcome to the board as well! :cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat

Milton Fox Racing said:


> With Halloween coming up alot of the dollar stores and hobby stores (Hobby Lobby and the like) will have different sized items. Even if you cant find the right size - it should provide alot of ideals.
> 
> You might also check out the aci/fy modeling forum here at HobbyTalk and look at Victorian doll house furniture and accessories. Another source for buildings could be S scale train buildings and accessories.
> 
> Welcome to the board as well! :cheers2:


Good advise Milton


----------



## bucwheat

Why not try building one out of foam core board,that's what I use on all my Dio buildings.


----------



## pjedsel

While it is not 1/64th, IHC made a model kit of a three story funeral home in 1/87th scale - even came with a 1/87th Model T Ford Hearse. It works ok with the Matchbox and Johnny Lightning hearses but not so well with the 100% Cadillac Hearse from Hot Wheel. You might want to check and see what Scenery Unlimited has (they have a website) as they are an S gauge train resource. I know they have figures and accessories but cannot recall if they have any tombstones or things like that. As Milton Fox Racing noted you can check the stores that have Halloween related buildings such as Michaels as some of those buildings do work well with 1/64th scale although the tombstones might be on the large size. There was also an HO kit called Gruesome Casket that was basically a pair of factory buildings - they worked well as background for the various hearse models...and Ghostbuster models. I had pictures of these but they were lost with the photobucket nonsense and I need to get the buildings out of storage to take new pictures. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

28mm gaming miniatures are roughly 1/64 scale and some of the vampire-oriented fantasy lines have coffins, tombstones and the like. Check them out at your friendly local gaming store.


----------



## pjedsel

I stopped at Michael's and Menards yesterday - both have Halloween stuff including tombstones, etc. Both sets I looked at were on the large size for 1/64th but the ones I saw at Menards might work if used in the background. I had not even thought of gaming miniatures - probably because I am not into gaming but the items described sound like they would work well - now to find a gaming store that sells them.


----------

